# Hinweisschilder der Gemeinde Wallerfangen



## Scheidbergbiker (3. Juni 2010)

Liebe Biker,

nach massiven Beschwerden der Jäger sah sich die Ortspolizeibehörde Wallerfangen gezwungen an unseren beliebten Wegen (rund um den 3-Kapuziner-Weg) amtliche Hinweisschilder zu befestigen, die das Befahren der Wege nicht erlaubt.  
Da ich Bürger der Gemeinde bin, ließ ich mir die Aufstellung der Schilder begründen. 
"Eine starke Zunahme der Wege Benutzung, sowie Sachbeschädigungen hat zur Aufstellung der Hinweisschilder geführt."
"Insgesamt hat das Befahren der Wege im Jagdrevier eine nicht mehr akzeptable Qualität angenommen."
2 sogenannte Kirrungen, das sind (Anlock)Futterstellen für Wildschweine, sind zerstört worden.
Die Jäger beschweren sich auch über Nachtfahrten im Revier, die dazu führten die Jagd einzustellen um kein Leben zu gefährden.
Außerdem wurde eine Hecke freigeschnitten. An den vorgefundenen Radspuren, bei der Hecke, schließt man auf Mountainbiker.
Hinzu kommt noch das Zerreißen der vormals, nicht amtlich, befestigten Schilder.

Im aktuellen Mitteilungsblatt ist noch einmal ein Hinweis an alle Mountainbikefahrer veröffentlicht.
Im Rathaus ist eine Sitzung mit allen Beteiligten geplant.
Vertreter von Bike-Aid werden daran teilnehmen.

Mich schmerzt die Maßnahme der Gemeinde ganz besonders, weil ich die Trails in nur wenigen Minuten erreichen kann.
Wir sollten aber die Chance auf eine einvernehmliche Lösung nicht aufs Spiel setzen.

Daher meine Bitte: Verzichtet auf die Trails, 3-Kapuziner-Weg und in der Nähe des Flugplatzes Düren, bei Tag und erst Recht bei Nacht.
Unbedingt die Schilder beachten, sie sind rund um das Jagdgebiet angebracht.

Außerdem, mehrere Wege führen in das Sperrgebiet der Bundeswehr. Auch dort hat die Zunahme der durchfahrenden Mountainbiker die Bundeswehr veranlasst, verstärkt zu kontrollieren. 
Die Bundeswehr hat in diesem Gebiet Polizeigewalt!

Liebe Grüße
Andreas


----------



## cpetit (3. Juni 2010)

Scheidbergbiker schrieb:


> Daher meine Bitte: Verzichtet auf die Trails, 3-Kapuziner-Weg



Meinst du mit dem 3-Kapuziner-Weg den Wanderweg der nach Wallerfangen führt oder den Ray-Weg?

Was ist den mit den Nagelbretter die gefunden wurden oder der Stacheldraht der über einem Weg gespannt war. Hat da jemand eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt gemacht oder ist das dann wieder wegen Zeitmangel oder null Bock nicht gemacht worden. 

Solange keine Anzeige gemacht werden haben wir auch nichts in der Hand bei einer Sitzung oder auch mehr damit in die Öffentlickeit zu gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheidbergbiker (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo cpetit,

der von vielen genannte Ho-Chi-Min ist offiziell der 3-Kapuziner-Weg. Aber ich meine beide Wege. 
Den Rey-Trail zukünftig gar nicht mehr fahren. Den Weg gibt es so zu sagen nicht mehr. Ist Schade, aber nur so werden wir eine Einigung herbeiführen können.
Sieh es mal so: Um den Flugplatz herum gibt es keine Hauptwege und keine Forstwirtschaft. Die Jäger hatten da paradiesische Zustände - bis wir kamen.

Zum Nagelbrett: Soweit ich informiert bin, hat unser Vereinsmitglied die Anzeige zurückgezogen. Vermutlich um des Friedens Willen.

Zum Stacheldraht: Ich weiß nicht was in dieser Angelegenheit läuft oder wer überhaupt im Verdacht steht. Ich habe auch nicht kapiert wo das genau passiert ist.

Aus Anzeigen folgen Gegenanzeigen und so weiter. Das könnte sich zu einer endlosen Feindseligkeit steigern. 
Jedenfalls duldet die Gemeinde im Augenblick keine Biker, auch auf den Wegen die wir schon jahrelang befahren. 
Bis zur Sitzung, die im Rathaus Wallerfangen mit den Jagdpächtern, der Polizei, Vertretern der Gemeinde, sowie Vertretern von Bike-Aid stattfindet, sollten wir die Gegend meiden.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## cpetit (9. Juni 2010)

Wann ist denn die Gemeindesitzung. Vielleicht hätte ich Zeit an diesem Termin um mir die ganze Sache anzuhören.

Kann auf der Internetseite der Gemeinde Wallerfangen nichts finden.


----------



## chantre72 (9. Juni 2010)

Ich wäre bei der Sitzung auch gerne dabei. Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass ohne jede Beweise wir Biker beschuldigt und ausgesperrt werden.

Übrigens ist das Befahren der Wege mit allen Fahrzeugen verboten. Allerdings gibt es weiterhin frische Spuren von Geländewagen!


----------



## Scheidbergbiker (9. Juni 2010)

Der Termin steht noch nicht fest. 
Wenn es soweit ist hört ihr von mir, per PN.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Südwind (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich denke, die Anzeige zurückzuziehen ist der falsche Weg. wir hatten in (um) Schmelz ähnliche Fälle ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1212515#post1212515 ). Fallen aufbauen, bzw. Drahtseile spannen ist KRIMINELL und gehört strafrechtlich verfolgt! Das es Biker (und auch andere Leute im Wald) gibt, die sich nicht benehmen können wissen wir alle, aber deswegen Menschenleben aufs Spiel setzen? 
Es geht auch miteinander! Wir haben damals ziemlichen Rabatz gemacht mit Flugblättern und Plakaten, der Fall und ein anderer (gespanntes Drahtseil in Kopfhöhe) waren in der Saarbrücker Zeitung. Seitdem ist bei uns meines Wissens nichts mehr in dieser Richtung passiert.

Gruß Südwind


----------



## Primsbiker (10. Juni 2010)

Muß nun auch mal ein paar Worte zu der ganzen Sache beitragen!!!

Ich war kürzlich mit einem Kumpel im Bereich Flugplatz Düren unterwegs.

Was dort abgeht ist wirklich nicht mehr normal,plötzlich sind Wege ( Kapuziner Trail) die es schon jahrzehntelang gibt und man befahren durfte gesperrt.

Denke mal die ganze Sache wird aber auch von den Herren in Grün hochgeschaukelt.......
das sind ja schon fast kriegsähnliche Zustände wie das ganze Gebiet dort überwacht wird und sobald man nur einen Fuß vom Weg setzt kommt sogleich jemand mit dem Auto angerast der einen dann fast umfährt.................jedenfalls mußte ich diese Erfahrung machen!!!!

Was mich an der ganzen Sache etwas stört ist das alle nur von den "bösen Bikern" reden!

Frage mich gerade woher kommen eigentlich die ganzen Pferdespuren die man dort findet???

Mal ganz davon abgesehen von solch hochkriminellen Sachen wie Nagelbretter auslegen und Stacheldraht Spannen.....................solchen Leuten muß man das Handwerk legen!!!

Ich denke aber trotzdem das man hier eine einvernehmliche Lösung finden sollte mit der alle Leben können.............................

z.B. das man einen Trail z.B. Kapuzienertrail,weil dieser im Randbereich des Gebietes liegt erhalten sollte und im Gegenzug auf alle anderen Trails verzichtet.

Wie heißt es so schön:

Leben und Leben lassen

L.G


----------



## cpetit (10. Juni 2010)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> z.B. das man einen Trail z.B. Kapuzienertrail,weil dieser im Randbereich des Gebietes liegt erhalten sollte und im Gegenzug auf alle anderen Trails verzichtet.
> L.G



Besonder weil der Kapuzienertrail ja ein ganzer normaler Wanderweg ist nur das er 99,9 % nicht von den Wanderer gegangen wird. Die beste Lösung wäre sowas wie mit einer MTB Strecke Riegelsberg - Lampennest


----------



## chantre72 (10. Juni 2010)

Der Stöckli ist auch mittlerweile ein Wanderweg.

Überall das alte Spiel: Biker legen alte Wege wieder frei und schwupps sind es plötzlich Wanderwege (Stöckli, Golfplatztrail,...) und Biker teilweise ausgesperrt. Aber vielleicht war IM NACHHINEIN das Räumen der Wege nicht die beste Idee, ohne jemandem auf die Füße treten zu wollen.


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Juli 2010)

http://www.alpencross.com/detail.php?id=993&#edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haibikeqrc (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

mich würde mal interessieren, ob es mittlerweile eine "Sitzung" 
gab und wie der aktuelle Stand der Dinge ist. 

War am W.E. auf besagtem Kapuzinerweg unterwegs, leider nicht mit 
dem Bike. 

Habe aber kein Verbotsschild finden können.  
Darf ich den jetzt fahren, oder nicht ??? 
würde ihn nämlich gerne bei meiner nächsten Biketour mit einbauen.


----------



## zeitweiser (14. Februar 2012)

Ich würd gar net fragen und fahren.
So ein Schild kann man ja mal übersehen.


----------



## Scheidbergbiker (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo haibikeqrc,

es gab 2010 ein Gespräch mit Vertretern von Bike-Aid und dem Bürgermeister.
Der Bürgermeister stellte fest, dass der Weg nicht gesperrt werden darf, weil es ein Anliegerweg ist.
Beim Befahren des Weges ist immer mit Hindernissen im Weg zu rechnen!


----------



## haibikeqrc (15. Februar 2012)

Super danke für die Info. !!!!!

Dann kann ich ja ohne schlechtem Gefühl im Magen 
den schönen Weg fahren.

Freu mich schon drauf


----------



## sarakosa (29. Juni 2014)

Das Thema ist zwar schon länger erledigt aber im Zusammenhang mit der Gestaltung des Vaubau Steigs wird das Thema wieder aktuell. Habe in der SZ gelesen, dass der Steig von der Teufelsburg über den Flugplatz zum Kapuzinerweg führt. Dieser Trail wird also in absehbarer Zeit ein Wanderweg.  Ärger ist hier wohl vorprogrammiert. Der Weg soll auch teilweise durch den Truppenübungsplatz bzw. durch das  oben genannte Jagdrevier führen. 


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## sportfreund78 (29. Juni 2014)

Dann reichte wohl das Gespräch mit dem Bürgermeister nicht aus um eine langfristige legale Nutzung der Wege sicherzustellen.
Habe das Therma grad nochmal durchgelesen und kann nur jeden ermutigen sich ernsthaft um legale Nutzungsmöglichkeiten zu kümmern.
Die Behörden und Entscheider sind immer mehr sensibilisiert für den Bedarf an echten Bikewegen.
Der Nutzerdruck wird in den nächsten Jahren sicher noch steigen und es gibt entweder offizielle Lösungen oder es wird weiter eskalieren.
Hier muss man als Biker aber auch immer kritisch begutachten was in den eigenen Reihen durch Bremsverhalten, Abriß von Stufen oder Geländern und "Wildbauten" immernoch für Angriffsflächen für die alten Klischees geboten werden.

Wir erarbeiten gerade ein Biketrail Konzept für den Bereich Kirkel - Neunkirchen - Ottweiler - St.Wendel und haben bisher gute Gespräche mit allen Ebenen der Politik gehabt. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja diese Aufbruchstimmung auch nutzen und hier im Bereich westliches Saarland
im Rahmen des selben Projektes was erreichen. Wir integrieren gerne weitere Vereine, Initiatoren oder sonstige Aktive.

Open Trails!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/premium-biketrail-konzept-saarland.710532/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chantre72 (3. Juli 2014)

Ich denke, dass der Vaubansteig aus einem Trampelpfad einen offiziellen Weg macht. Sollte also nach dem Waldgesetz legal, bzw geduldet sein.

Es ging damals ja weniger um den 3 Kapuziner, sondern um einen Pfad, der durch das Jagdgebiet unseres speziellen Freundes führte. Der freut sich jetzt bestimmt über seinen ganz persönlichen Wanderweg


----------



## sarakosa (6. Juli 2014)

Hatte am Mittwoch Bekanntschaft mit einem der Jäger gemacht.  Ihn störte dass zum Beispiel einige Biker abends mit ihren Bikes und Lampen durch den Wald fuhren. Das dort einige Wege angelegt wurden fand er natürlich auch nicht so toll. 


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------

